

Show HN: the remote-only job board called HireThere (a weekend project) - coreymaass
http://hirethere.com

======
thehodge
Wasn't there another job board for remote workers launched last weekend on HN?

EDIT :: Sorry, for the bluntness, I read the tittle as ONLY remote worker job
board, rather than the remove worker ONLY job board..

~~~
thehodge
To answer myself, yes, yesterday actually -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5326314>

~~~
coreymaass
Crazy, right?! He beat me by a day :-)

I actually reached out to him. We both have remote-only job boards AND
personal finance apps. I'm nervous to find out what he's building next :-)

~~~
lem72
You guys should remotely link up and work on some amazing project together as
you both seem to be on the same wavelength!

~~~
coreymaass
I know, right? We'll start as a consulting business, and build products on the
side... one or two miracle functions later... we'll be 37signals!

~~~
joshguthrie
If you could go and write a Rails-killer (let's say, using node), I wish you
all the best.

~~~
coreymaass
Ha! Thanks, I'll get right on that :-)

------
BrianEatWorld
Definitely something I will use.

I noticed that you are getting a fair amount of postings from Authentic Jobs.
Are you importing them by hand? How are you determining if they are truly
remote? I find AJ is a really strong source of freelance remote work, but I
also noticed that not all of the jobs using the "telecommute" tag on AJ are
entirely remote.

Similarly, there are a good deal of postings on AJ with geographic
restrictions on who the poster will work with due to time differences. For a
site that is strictly remote jobs, you may want to include either a work day
filter, where night owls on the West Coast can still team up with European
companies or a filter that hides European positions with time constraints from
West Coast users.

~~~
coreymaass
Thanks! Yes, I'm importing jobs from Authentic Jobs using their API. I'm
looking at doing the same with a few other sites, too. Any suggestions are
welcome :-)

I filtered their results by both the "telecommute" flag and searching for
"anywhere".

It's a really interesting idea to list timezones. I hadn't thought of that.
Maybe when I get some more jobs posted, I'll ask employers if it's something
they'd want.

~~~
entropy_
I'd say timezones is definitely something you want to have available as
information.

I've gotten needlessly excited about possible remote jobs way more times than
I can count only to find out that they only want people within ~2~3hrs of NYC
or SV(I'm in UTC+2 so that's 7hrs and 10hrs respectively)

------
smiler
You cannot search for "c#" - it strips the # out

~~~
coreymaass
Ha, wow! I'll fix that. Thank you for beta testing :-)

------
demosquared
Even if you are using stripe, you should use SSL on your payment page where
you collect credit card and other user information.

~~~
coreymaass
Thanks, yes, I'm going to install an SSL cert shortly. Technically it's low
risk without it, but I definitely want to cover my bases, and make the user
feel good, too.

------
coreymaass
Oh, and I should've mentioned! If you want to post a job, let me know, and
I'll give you a coupon code for a free listing!

------
vellum
That's a clean design. I'd make the top part smaller though. Maybe trim down
the logo size, move it to the left, move the search bar up top, and put the
results closer to the top.

Also, since your listings are one liners, I'd put more listings per page.

~~~
coreymaass
I've been debating about that. I want it to feel design-y, but if it's
interfering with the experience, then it's not a good thing... :-) Thanks!

------
pagade
Looks like search ignores special chars. 'C++' was considered as 'C'. 'Java'
worked fine.

~~~
coreymaass
Fixed. Sadly there are no C++ jobs yet :-(

~~~
pc86
No Erlang?

This looks well done. Good job.

------
simone-audiobox
Interesting project. Looks lean and fast. No bells, just exactly what you
need. Good job.

------
anotherevan
Would it be worth adding some sort of optional region field? Some people may
only be willing to hire people in certain countries or time zones for whatever
reasons.

"I'm sorry, we're only hiring people in the USA, not the Antipodes."

~~~
coreymaass
I've had a few suggestions for timezones, or preferred hours. I'll definitely
consider it.

------
redmattred
SimplyHired, Indeed, & JobG8 all have api's you can use to backfill jobs that
you might want to check out. You can drill down your search query to just
include remote jobs I'm guessing.

------
onassar
Another one :) Going to add it to my <http://imnosy.com/> account. Now I've
got three different places to find remote jobs :)

~~~
coreymaass
Hirethere definitely needs an RSS feed, or email subscription option or
something.

~~~
jdefontes
+1 for RSS.

------
insteadof
Those tags you have, (design, content, management, etc.) make them clickable
and group all those jobs under it. It at least looked like it would be that
way.

~~~
coreymaass
Ooh, good suggestion. I'll add some sort of filtering on the categories.

------
thrwaway00
I'm just starting to learn programming, and I was curious what language the
website is written in? RoR?

Also, what other technologies did you use?

------
nawitus
How is this different from earlier job boards?

~~~
coreymaass
I honestly couldn't find another job board that only listed remote jobs. As of
yesterday, there's one other :-) And searching for remote jobs on the
established sites was generally very clunky. So I think it's a niche that
needs some attention.

------
Jeremy1026
Very good idea. Clean execution as well.

~~~
coreymaass
Thanks very much! It was a good excuse to learn Twitter bootstrap, and put my
own spin on it :-)

------
noce1
Awesome! Will spread the word.

------
oab123
anything that makes it easier to find good people, remote or otherwise,
works...

------
rorrr
Please please please add an optional field for salary (hourly or yearly), and
let me filter by jobs that specify salaries. Emailing dozens of jobs just to
find out they pay $15/hr is a huge waste of time.

~~~
coreymaass
How would you want to search it? hourly? annually?

~~~
rorrr
Either. They can be roughly converted between eachother.

